# Circular saw blade sharpening



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I only see one local place:

http://www.grindingco.com/pricelist.html

$22 for 60T
$30 for 80T


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never once seen anyone price sharping by the size of the blade. It's priced by the number of teeth.
Untrue about each company needing to only being sharpened by there company.
Any real shaping shop should be able to do it.
There may be some exceptions for some specialized tooth configurations.
I'd be asking my local cabinet shop, real lumber yard, local hardware store about local sharpening shops.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I worded that badly. Speaking of my higher tooth count blades, my 10" would run around the $18-$20 mark, my 12" would run around the $25-$30 mark. Based on the number of teeth.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I usually take the cheap blade that came with mine and use it for old or used 
lumber that might have nails or something in it. My good blades I send back to Forrest.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Most of the cabinet shops in my area send their blades back to Forrest and so do I. 

The less expensive blades do not have enough carbide and it is not hard enough to make it worth while sending them out to be sharpened.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the cheaper blades such as the dewalt ones dont have very much carbide on the teeth thats why their not designed to be resharpend. where as the forrest and frued ones do


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it...so these DeWALT blades, when they're done, they're done.

When you say Freud blades, do these include the Diablo ones at Home Depot & Lowes?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yes. all diablo blades are sharpenable unless their hte freud avanti blades that have a blue paint job around the teeth, those are hte throw away blades


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I send mine out to Darren Nelson----a moderator at Woodworking Talk--

I use a one price U.S. post office box----His work is good and prices fair---

I had bad results from local sharpeners---so I took a chance and it worked out well.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yes. all diablo blades are sharpenable unless their hte freud avanti blades that have a blue paint job around the teeth, those are hte throw away blades


So with the Diablo and DeWALT blades being close to the same price, the DeWALT are pretty much a waste if the Diablos can be re-sharpened then huh?



oh'mike said:


> I send mine out to Darren Nelson----a moderator at Woodworking Talk--
> 
> I use a one price U.S. post office box----His work is good and prices fair---
> 
> I had bad results from local sharpeners---so I took a chance and it worked out well.


Wow, the man knows his wood! I will keep him in mind.
http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/index.html


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yes. all diablo blades are sharpenable unless their hte freud avanti blades that have a blue paint job around the teeth, those are hte throw away blades


I don't think Freud has anything to do with the Avanti blades with paint. I have one of the last "Avanti by Freud" blades. I bought it at Home Depot just before Freud sold the Avanti name to a Chinese outfit. No paint except for the lettering and it says Freud on it..


----------

